# tomorrow ordering one more silkie



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm just so excited to say tomorrow I'm ordering one more silkie! I'm getting a buff 2 1/2 month old! I'm really happy! Then I'll have my small flock of four silkies. Two partridge, one blue, and one buff. Then I'm done. I hope the others get along together. It's the same breeder as before and they we're raised together. I just Hope it works out well! I wanted to share with all of you because I'm so excited! Also I have a question, what's the best way to introduce my new silkie to the other silkies? My oldest is 2 1/2 months old also. Youngest being 5 weeks. Any tips or advice? Will they remember each other from the breeder? Just wondering? Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

With any luck, I'll be getting a pair of buff silkies, and a splash hen tomorrow too.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

All these new silkies! Aren't they awesome!. Can't wait to see pics of your buff. And of yours too EV.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Where are you getting yours? Wow that sounds great! Gotta love the little critters! I really enjoy mine lots of fun! Mine are still all in the house even my 2 1/2 month old! I'm so attached to them! Show pics of you're new babies!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

*there will be some pecking , that is their way *
*unless there is blood DON'T REMOVE THE NEW BIRD*
*doing so may just cause bigger problems in the future*
*they will work things out*
*your flock is so small so they sould be just fine after a couple of days*
*good luck*
*piglett*


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it's official! I've ordered my buff silkie! Wanted to order it fast because the breeder only had two left! In the 2-3 month old range. I likely won't get it until Tuesday. Being the weekend coming up and all. If they ship Monday she will be here Tuesday! Excited, excited! Thanks for the advice! I'll keep an eye out on them. Do you think it's possible they will remember each other?


----------

